# 'Lamprologus' stappersi (meleagris). Male or female?



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are 9 of them, can not sort out male from female.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

1-5 look like males, 6-9 look like females.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 2, 2007)

If they are all each that same color all the time I vote :

1-5, 7 males. All of which seem to be guarding shells/caves and they all seem to be mostly dark brown with light stripes/patches

6,8, 9 females. All are not really near any shells and seem to be generally lighter and smaller have patches of dark.


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

2,3,4 are about 5 cm long, others 2-3 cm long
#2 all the time in the shell, coming out only for food (it is the biggest one, approx. 5-5.5 cm long)
#4 sitting in rocks, not coming out (or rarely)
#3 have no particular shell and swimming everywhere, lloks like the bass
#5 is the smallest one and spend all the time on the top of the rocks
#1 and #6 guarding shell, usually outside of the shell
#7 is another smallest one, hiding in rocks.
Yes, there are the same color as on pictures.

I want to sell some, because there are to many of them (actually 10) and I see growing agresion in the tank, but do not want to end up with all males or females.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish i could help you more with the sexing.

On a side note, when are you looking to get rid of them and how much/each?


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

Hyperion said:


> I wish i could help you more with the sexing.
> 
> On a side note, when are you looking to get rid of them and how much/each?


I am in Australia.


----------

